# Coffee Roaster Special Offer (UK only)



## Roastino (Nov 6, 2012)

We have a special offer ending 30th of November for our "plug & Roast" 2E Roaster processing up to 4 kg per hour.

That makes it an ideal choice for any coffee shop, restaurant, delicatessen willing to roast it own coffee onsite

This price for such a reliable new machine comes with 1 year full warranty.

Part of the deal also you will receive *Free of charge* any 3 pouches of your choice ( = ab 15 kg) of green coffee beans.








Call us for further information


----------

